# Router clean up



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

..Anyone clean up behind the hangers?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

,,,,


----------



## Makitaboy (Jun 8, 2013)

wow, my bit always snaps before it gets that bad.....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Makitaboy said:


> wow, my bit always snaps before it gets that bad.....


Your not pushing it fast enough!!!:whistling2:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Did the hangers get mud on that jamb?


----------



## Makitaboy (Jun 8, 2013)

The $h!t rolls down hill....carpenter screws the rocker, rocker screws the taper, taper screws the carpenter, the carpenter gets back by busting all the corners with super tight trim, hahaa

Bastard carpenters.....


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't understand:blink:

What's wrong with the receptacle, don't you guys have plate covers in the south???


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Glad to see someone else does:thumbsup:. I will usually do it towards end of job before cleanup. We usually will have tape and mud in and over the boxes and I will clean mud off studs and such too.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Did the hangers get mud on that jamb?


Gotcha boss!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I don't understand:blink:
> 
> What's wrong with the receptacle, don't you guys have plate covers in the south???


I also shop vac the boxes and around all windows and doors. 
If the painters pick up trash ...It's not from my walls!


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

you guys cry for nothing.Here the hangers don't use the router :furious: they use the rip saw and that is  real mess :furious:


----------



## Galaman (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Galaman said:


>


So you going to clean that up right?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

moore said:


> So you going to clean that up right?


Looks good to me


----------



## Makitaboy (Jun 8, 2013)

Who needs 5 switches.....what are these people thinking...

I did an 8 bank once, I think each switch turned on 1 pot light.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Looks good to me


Looks good to me too. A little TLC never hurts .


----------



## Galaman (Jan 6, 2013)

We do drywall not electrical


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks like the right side could use a piece of tape


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Looks like the right side could use a piece of tape


The Electrician will take care of it!:whistling2:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

He sure will as soon as he tells the builder there's a hole past his cover plate


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Moore, I understand the stringies around the windows is much, but the fuzz around the receptacle is ridiculous to be complaining over. Say what you want, but that kind of stuff wouldn't worry me in the least.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Painters can roll right over my boxes without picking up any trash.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

moore said:


> Painters can roll right over my boxes without picking up any trash.


You likely don't have real painters.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bevelation said:


> You likely don't have real painters.


:blink: [ OK? ]


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Bevelation said:


> Moore, I understand the stringies around the windows is much, but the fuzz around the receptacle is ridiculous to be complaining over. Say what you want, but that kind of stuff wouldn't worry me in the least.


:blink:


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Keeping a sharp bit cuts way down on the fuzzies especially the big bit. Cover plates? Yeah we have cover plates here...they're usually just a hair smaller than the box  gotta save that nickel per hundred plates ya'know! I try to keep a slightly inverted angle around boxes which keeps the hole smaller and helps a little with fuzzy edges. We've always swept the dust from windows and boxes as much as possible but I DID just finally break down and get a shopvac:yes: 
The finisher we sub from hates dull bits and messy boxes so we must be doing OK or we'd hear about it more.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I cleaned it up moore:thumbup:


----------



## jackleg (Jan 22, 2008)

finishers should have a vacuum, i don't feel that hangers should...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

jackleg said:


> finishers should have a vacuum, i don't feel that hangers should...


General contractors have a job also... Maybe some of these pretty boys should drop the tail gate and do what there job calls for them to do!

I'm tired of cleaning out homes the day before the loaders show up!!!


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

moore said:


> I'm tired of cleaning out homes the day before the loaders show up!!!


just charge for that and see what happens next :thumbup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

keke said:


> just charge for that and see what happens next :thumbup:


I know what would happen next around here... They wouldn't pay you the extra and then they would go find somebody else that will put up with what they want. You end up doing the one job and thats it! The builders have a strangle hold on drywallers in my region. They get what they want or you don't do the work....period! I put up with A LOT just to keep work going. When work gets really busy then we have the upper hand, but until then the builders have you cornered.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bevelation said:


> Moore, I understand the stringies around the windows is much, but the fuzz around the receptacle is ridiculous to be complaining over. Say what you want, but that kind of stuff wouldn't worry me in the least.


Detail pays..Depending on who your working for.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

thefinisher said:


> I know what would happen next around here... They wouldn't pay you the extra and then they would go find somebody else that will put up with what they want. You end up doing the one job and thats it! The builders have a strangle hold on drywallers in my region. They get what they want or you don't do the work....period! I put up with A LOT just to keep work going. When work gets really busy then we have the upper hand, but until then the builders have you cornered.


interesting here builders they will charge you if you don't clean even at the end of day......$90 p/h min 4 hrs :yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> General contractors have a job also... Maybe some of these pretty boys should drop the tail gate and do what there job calls for them to do!
> 
> I'm tired of cleaning out homes the day before the loaders show up!!!


 I would sweep all that chit up into the crawl hole:yes:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

no no no you guys. all those shavings are for shimming out the bottom of the walls. thats how they do it over here:yes:


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

We usually sweep up all the other trades garbage and leave it just inside the front door. We gauge the GCs reaction to it as to whether we even WANT any more work from them. We have quite a few GCs and builders who enforce each trade to clean up thier trash, not all but a few. Funny how everyone else can be total pigs but drywallers aren't even supposed to leave DUST!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> I would sweep all that chit up into the crawl hole:yes:


After a long [bad day] I walked into that one ...Swept and pushed all the shavings ,bottles,cardboard boxes,2xs up to the front door then pitched it all out in the front yard! :yes: The hangers called me the next day wanting to know where to throw the scrap..I said if he doesn't have a trailer there by the end of the day . THROW IT OUT THE WINDOWS!


----------



## Makitaboy (Jun 8, 2013)

evolve991 said:


> Funny how everyone else can be total pigs but drywallers aren't even supposed to leave DUST!


God aint that the truth!


----------



## RocknRoller (Mar 4, 2011)

evolve991 said:


> We usually sweep up all the other trades garbage and leave it just inside the front door. We gauge the GCs reaction to it as to whether we even WANT any more work from them. We have quite a few GCs and builders who enforce each trade to clean up thier trash, not all but a few. Funny how everyone else can be total pigs but drywallers aren't even supposed to leave DUST!


 We leaf blower around the perimeter and also leave a pile for the GC to trudge through. Making our point and standing tall pays off sometimes.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Yep we have it in our proposal that there needs to be a dumpster on site to place scrap in. Otherwise we will make a big pile and tell them to clean it up. And as for dust... you would think by some peoples reaction that it will give you instant cancer


----------



## Zendik (Sep 14, 2011)

A buddy and I were talking one day about all the other trades..
How rockers get the worst part of everything.
Thing is I'm also a taper.
Yes, I can run a tube and boxes too. 

Whenever a taper complains about something...
If I have the chance..
I'll grab the tube from him an bury his crew.

Rockers.
Commercial rockers, have to hang some 50-60 or more sheets a day. 
How many screws is that?
Do you think getting off how many rolls of tape is equal to 50-60 or even 98 sheets a day, as far as physical exertion?

Check it out.
I've had to hang units with pipes, bags of concrete, buckets of old rancid piss that were baking in the Honolulu heat with trades winds blowing at 30mph on the 34th floor without windows catching an edge of a 8' you just picked up. I didn't complain to God for having me working in Hawaii, I didn't run to sparky to move his crap or whine to the super because of buckets of piss. 

Over here in Oregoooon grid guys supposedly have to hang sparkys wires for his lights, not so in Hawaii. I think it's stupid as if you ask sparky for something, like I did so many times in the past, you get crap. 

Some people I know would love to be trimming the router funk as work around here has been crappy.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Zendik said:


> If I have the chance..
> I'll grab the tube from him an bury his crew.


VID!!!!!!!!:clap:


----------



## Zendik (Sep 14, 2011)

moore said:


> VID!!!!!!!!:clap:


I tried to find one, there has to be somewhere!!

Not like I have a set of tools ya know...
Ames, or some poor taper that complained about something while holding a tube...

1st company I worked for was frame (metal studs) hang and tape, acoustic ceilings...
It was great to learn that way! Over the years I'd get finishing side jobs as it was so much easier after a day of hanging... :whistling2:
Eventually, one thing lead to another and I had a tube handed to me and a massive demising wall to fire tape for, I think it was around $1200... I finished in 5-6 hours...


----------

